# Yogurt for puppy



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

I started to give my puppy yogurt with his puppy food to help with diarrhea, from changing his soft food to hard puppy food. I found this site that read that yogurt is good for your dog as it is for humans. Here is the link if interested 
Adding Yogurt to Your Dog Food | Dog Care - The Daily Puppy
Any comments are welcome on what y'all think. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Dexter loves a little bit of plain yogurt with a few almonds tossed in.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Plain Greek yogurt in every meal here. About a tablespoon


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

mydogs said:


> Plain Greek yogurt in every meal here. About a tablespoon
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I give mine plan Greek yogurt too. It's added bonus , since he is a picky eater. He eats anything if I put it on it. Do you give your puppy fat free kind? I don't know if I should switch to fat free.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Nope no fat free. The regular. It's Cabot Greek  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I give mine yoghurt sometimes, just the plain natural set one or greek one.

I also give goats milk, helps with digestion and is very different to cows milk.

Not sure if will help with diarrhoea though, if your puppy has diarrhoea because of transitioning to a different food, you could add a tablespoon or 2 of corn flour to food, mix with water.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I add it to Dexters meal. Helps with his gassy stomach andalso helped with his puppy mange, when he was younger. I add a few blueberries too.


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2014)

I read somewhere that pumpkin is really good for diarrhea and tummy aches. It works for my terrier, but I'm not sure about a GSD....


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Yogurt definitely helps with stools; plain or Greek, and for all breeds.


----------

